# Rotation photos



## olikatie (2 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Merci pour votre forum.

Petite question concernant l'AppleTV et l'Airplay: je n'arrive pas à tourner mes photo que je regarde sur ma tv que j'envoie par airplay depuis mon iphone? Comment faire?

Merci d'avance.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h57 ----------

Plus de prob suite à la mise à jour; désolé.


----------

